# Vanderbilt Tender tips needed



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just bought a B&O Mikado with a Vanderbilt tender from RDL, Thanks Robbie for a great deal!
I have moded both my USAR and Long Tender but have not found any help with the Vandi's.
Does anyone have a link to Vandi Tips assembly disassembly mods ect.?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

What exactly are you looking to do?

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the coal load will lift out of you spread the side plastic alittle to let the plastic thingys come out of the holes. 
then to lift the rest you remove a screw under the coupler and under the other end, BUT you must slide it toward the engine to free it from the lip that holes it in the front.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If it is a new one and NEVER taken aprt it will not come apart easy. PRY the body upper from the lower gently..after removeing the screws Marty talked about.

ALSO you can go to the ARisto site and look at the EXPLODED parts diagrams. As there are MANY to select from.

Bubba


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys that was what I was looking for. I didn't want to break it trying to force it open.
I can rewire it now just like my Mallet tender.

Ron


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sand off those tabs, it will slide on/off easier.


----------

